# Modulo de auto atraso programable para motores 2 tiempos (sin bateria)



## Lucas22NQN (Abr 18, 2013)

Estoy intentando armar un Modulo de auto atraso para motores 2 tiempos de competición ya que los que se venden en el mercado tienen un rango muy chico para el uso que les voy a dar.

Navegando por la web encontre esto que parece ser lo que yo ando buscando.

http://www.transmic.net/en/16628-v65.htm

Me encantaría que ustedes que saben mas de electronica le echen un ojo y comenten sobre esto ya que de electronica y programacion yo se muy poco.



Lo que esta en recuadro rojo quisiera eliminarlo... haber si aparece alguno con ganas de ayudar....



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Al no tener alternador como puedo remplazar el condensador de 400V???
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo en búsqueda de un poco de orientacion, el tema es el siguiente lo único que tengo en el motor que genera corriente es el encendido (no tengo ni alternado ni batería)

Lo que yo quiero es que me tome la "señal" del encendido y me la atrase o me avance según lo que yo quiero

Leyendo y creo que si mal no entendí lo que estoy necesitando yo es un TCI no un CDI (CDI carga un condensador para luego descargarlo sobre una bobina de encendido a diferencia del TCI carga directamente el núcleo de la bobina para luego descargarla cortando repentinamente la intensidad por el primario)

El plano que encontré es el siguiente:



Sacaría el opcional (RPM output)

Por ahí también leí que el PIC 12C675 se puede remplazar por un PIC 16F628A alguien que me lo confirme por fabor... y me aclare como se lo conectaria


Muchas gracias


----------



## jona2t (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola lucas! yo no se mucho de electronica (nada) pero si de motos, y en especial 2 tiempos, vas a usar un rotor interno? o directamente queres disparar el CDI con un sensor optico o algun sensor hall??
Al TCI no le veo aplicacion en la competicion, yo personalmente me llevo mejor con los CDI, si queres eliminar bobina de baja ("alternator 200-300VAC") y solo dejar la de alta y el captor (pickup coil) yo, personalmente, usaria una bateria y un CDI DC (corriente continua), si vas a correr picadas u ovalo, o practicamente lo que sea, cualquier bateria te va a durar toda la fecha, por lo que sé, los uC PIC no consumen mucha corriente!
en esa misma pagina esta este DC-CDI, miralo a ver si te sirve: http://www.transmic.net/en/dc628-v20.htm
Intente fabricar el AC-CDI, pero no tuve suerte...cuando sepa un poco mas lo encaro de nuevo! jeje, saludos y suerte!


----------



## Lucas22NQN (Jun 4, 2013)

El encendido es con rotor interno y con un solo captor, el tema de la bateria es que suma peso y no se si lo que se ganara con eso es suficiente como para hacer que el peso de la bateria.


----------



## jona2t (Jun 5, 2013)

Yo, personalmente, creo que se gana mas con el encendido programable que con la pequeña reducción de peso, ya que, hoy en día, una batería de Gel no pesa mas de 300 gramos...
Si podes poner información sobre que rotor usas, marca, modelo, diagrama de conexión, características generales, o lo que tengas, por ahí es mas fácil pensar en algo!


----------



## Lucas22NQN (Jun 5, 2013)

Es un encendido con rotor interno (motoplast, los modelos ni idea)

La coneccion es esta: 


El CDI iría antes de la bobina.


----------



## jona2t (Jun 5, 2013)

joya, ese motoplat lo conozco, mira yo te tiro una idea después vos pensalo si te sirve o no, esos 2 cables que salen del estator: uno de los 2 es bobina de baja o "ALTERNATOR 200-300V" como figura en tu primer esquema y el otro es el captor o pick-up coil, lo único que te falta es 5v para alimentar el pic16f84, no pensaste en probar con 4 pilas AA recargables? vienen de 2300mah y son baratas, si desconectas el led el único componente activo es el pic, ojala alguien que sepa mas que yo comente, pero tendría que durar mucho tiempo, si armas un pack de pilas AA podes tener 2 o 3 pre cargados por las dudas, eso es lo único que se me ocurre, ojala te sirva de algo, esta muy bueno tu proyecto, me gustaría extenderme sobre las ventajas de este modulo CDI por sobre los convencionales, pero aca no da, quizás por otro medio, saludo y suerte, voy a estar atento a ver que sale.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 5, 2013)

hola ..bueno aver si mi comentario sirve..o corri..en moto mucho tiempo....y ese sistema que mostras en la foto,,lo usaban mucho las motos de cross pura sangre japonesas 2T....la bovina que se ve en la foto es electronica o sea ya tiene el CDI incorpórado..... y en el pequeno volante.... la graduacin de avance con el giro a rpm o sea que no vas apoder tomar la señal para variarla con in pic....¿¿¿¿¿ y qien dijo que no se puede tratar este tema por aqui ???? .es electronica aplicada a la mecanica.... si se puede ..si nose quiere es otra cosa... en cuanto al peso  en las puntas de las masas o ciguñal.. es notable.el rendimiento de un motor con o sin ellas...  (comprobado en un banco de pruebas).. lo de la bateria se recomienda... las motos de carreras de pista... no tienen cargador de energia ..todo es a bateria... y tienen electronica por todos lados..jejejeje.... juan


----------



## Lucas22NQN (Jun 5, 2013)

Bueno antes que nada gracias por responder, de electrónica yo no entiendo nada o casi nada. La imagen del encendido era como para que vean como es pero. La bobina que estoy usando es sin auto avance.

Ahora ustedes creen que electronicamente esto puede funcionar???


----------



## jona2t (Jun 6, 2013)

no lucas, yo me refería a alimentar el PIC con un pack de pilas, el alternador ya lo tenes en el estator del Motoplat!! mira los 2 cables del estator, 1 es alternador y el otro captor, y con las pilas y un 7805 podes hacer la alimentación del pic.

2 Stroke Yoda, mode on: en cuanto al tema "peso" del volante motor la diferencia de rendimiento radica en el momento de inercia del mismo, ya que el peso de un volante original y de un BUEN rotor interno no difiere en cantidad considerable, pero si difiere en diámetro, al estar mas alejada la masa del centro en el volante original, la masa inercial y el momento de inercia son mayores y disipan mas energía, aunque mayor masa inercial también tiene su ventaja, es como un "capacitor de torque", va de acuerdo a la categoría en mi opinión, ejemplo: no usaría la misma masa inercial para ovalo de tierra que para circuito pavimentado, o drag etc...
En cuanto al tema del modulo CDI: tener una curva de avance programable es definitivamente la mejor manera de poder controlar el punto de salto de chispa, en un 2t las ventajas son bastante sustanciales: se aprovecha mejor la poca y estrecha banda útil de rpm dando avance en baja y así aumentando el BMEP y por consecuente el torque, ya entrando en media todo se normaliza, y entrando en altas rpm se puede atrasar el punto a gusto para contrarrestar el efecto de la compresión variable (a mayor rpm, menor tiempo-area de lumbreras y mayor compresión efectiva) logrando "estirar" el motor y a la vez aprovechar parte de la expansión de gases en el escape, calentándolo y así cambiando la densidad de los gases en su interior lo que se traduce en un aumento de la velocidad del sonido y, por consecuente, un aumento en la sintonia del escape, "moviendo" la curva de potencia mas arriba en la escala de rpm, de acá en mas son detalles muy técnicos y aburridos.

Espero me entiendas lo de las pilas, voy a intentar subir un esquema o diagrama, así se entiende mejor.


----------



## Lucas22NQN (Jun 7, 2013)

Creo haber entendido.

Donde dice alternador va un cable del encendido
Donde dice PIKUP el otro cable del encendido

Las pilas irian donde dice 5V que entran en el RA4 de la PIC???


----------



## electrocnica (Mar 5, 2015)

Hola amigos, les hago una consulta, tengo un motor 4t 200cc de una motard, creo q*ue* son iguales entre marcas ya que son chinos.
Mi problema es que necesito atrasarlo y entre a desarmarlo para llegar a las bobinas y captor (mi idea era mover el mismo), me encontre que no se puede y lo unico que logre es tirar aceite.
Podrian ayudarme con alguna idea para lograr atrasarlo?
Gracias y saludos


----------



## jona2t (Mar 25, 2015)

electrocnica dijo:


> Hola amigos, les hago una consulta, tengo un motor 4t 200cc de una motard, creo q*ue* son iguales entre marcas ya que son chinos.
> Mi problema es que necesito atrasarlo y entre a desarmarlo para llegar a las bobinas y captor (mi idea era mover el mismo), me encontre que no se puede y lo unico que logre es tirar aceite.
> Podrian ayudarme con alguna idea para lograr atrasarlo?
> Gracias y saludos



Hola, si suele pasar, el punto es fijo, tiene una chaveta y encima trabaja bañado en aceite (perdida de energía por fricción debido a la densidad del aceite, degradación acelerada del mismo con respecto a un encendido en seco) pero bueno, hay varias soluciones: la mas practica es el modulo de encendido programable, caro y complicado, pero una vez echo ya esta, solo queda meter números en el pic y chau. Otra posible solución es limar la "leva" que dispara el captor (en la circunferencia del volante magnético hay un "cosito" metálico que sobresale, ese es el encargado de excitar el captor que a su vez excita el tiristor en el cdi, si lo limas y lo dejas mas corto el motor se atrasa, pero se atrasa en todo el rango de rpm). Otra opción es sacar la chaveta que mantiene fijo el volante y armarlo sin chaveta pegando el cono del cigueñal al contracono del volante con cianocrilato o similares, necesitas una lampara estroboscopica, un disco graduado y un tope pistón para poner a punto sin chaveta. Otra opción es correr el captor (difícil si no imposible por cuestiones físicas, no hay espacio) y alguna mas debe haber pero ahora no se me ocurre mas nada, espero que te sirva algo.
Ahora, disculpame que me meta, porque necesitas atrasar un 4t????

Al creador del tema: que paso con esto, quedo en la nada? yo sigo trabajando, sin suerte pero con ganas.


----------



## electrocnica (Mar 25, 2015)

Hola Jona, gracias por responder, me temia todo lo que dijiste asi que no se si queda ahi hasta comprar el modulo programable que no se adonde conseguirlo jeje, estoy intentando atrasar por que estoy usando mi moto para experimentar con Hidrogeno, el mismo detona muy muy rapido tanto que si no lo atraso no voy a lograr ver resultados, al menos en el arranque.


----------



## jona2t (Abr 10, 2015)

electrocnica dijo:


> Hola Jona, gracias por responder, me temia todo lo que dijiste asi que no se si queda ahi hasta comprar el modulo programable que no se adonde conseguirlo jeje, estoy intentando atrasar por que estoy usando mi moto para experimentar con Hidrogeno, el mismo detona muy muy rapido tanto que si no lo atraso no voy a lograr ver resultados, al menos en el arranque.



che, yo no entiendo nada de hidrogeno como combustible, el unico hidrogeno con el que tengo contacto es con el que genera el nitrometano al degradarse y se conbustiona en el escape de la moto, pero no podes probar descomprimiendo el motor? ponele un par de juntas en la tapa de cil, o mejor aun tornea el cielo de la tapa!


----------



## electrocnica (Abr 10, 2015)

Justamente no quiero tocar el motor y por mas que descomprima, la combustion (frente de llama) se avanza igual, electronicamente lo veo como el unico camino posible por ahora.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 10, 2015)

hola 





jona2t dijo:


> che, yo no entiendo nada de hidrogeno como combustible, el unico hidrogeno con el que tengo contacto es con el que genera el nitrometano al degradarse y se conbustiona en el escape de la moto, pero no podes probar descomprimiendo el motor? ponele un par de juntas en la tapa de cil, o mejor aun tornea el cielo de la tapa!


 bueno muchas de las ideas que le estas dando ., es para descomprimir el motor ., cosa que no sirve para el caso​ el asunto es aquí ., que la detonación sea mas tarde .,​ en el caso de las motos se puede usar solo la celda de hidrógeno SIN NAFTA o CONBUSTIBLE  ., y justamente el inconveniente que hay para adaptarlo es el punto de encendido​ algunos videos


----------



## claudio de moron (Feb 28, 2018)

Pregunta ! alguien tiene circuito autoatraso sin captor ?


----------

